# Lemsip and Breastfeeding



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi

I was feeling really rough and achey so I had a lemsip (normal kind) and read the sachet and it said nothing about breastfeeding.

Now I have been reading on the web that I shouldn't have done.

I will not be having another one but wonder if I will do major damage to my baby or my milk supply.

Thanks

Jules


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jules,

Don't worry about it, there won't be any problmes from using an occassional Lemsip when breastfeeding. The paracetamol is fine to use nad the phenylephrine is in such a relatively low dose that it won't have any effect on baby or milk.


Hope you feel better soon  
Maz x


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Maz

Thank you sooo much for your reassurance. The panic never ends does it !!!!!!!!!!!!

I am on the paracetomol and hot lemon and honey today and starting to feel a bit better.

Thanks again for your help

Jules


----------

